# Rooting new Razr



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

I will be rooting and maybe flashing a rom on a Droid Razr Maxx today. I have done a bit of research and seen mentions of leaks that seem safe, leaks that you cannot flash back to stock from, the current sticky for rooting, and a method using Matts Utility?

Any chance someone would be willing to me get this process cleared up a bit?


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

I had the phone for two Weeks now and am still confused about the same things plus fastboot and safeboot and safemode and all that .
I decided to stay stock with just root. And wait for the ics ota. I know none if that helps you

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

fastboot is an interface mode you can put your phone in. On a developers device in a perfect world this is where all your programming/flashing would occur. What the stickied post on this forum refers to is a file you flash in fastboot to return your phone to stock.

Safe Boot is what we would use to flash roms etc, and IIRC is "strapped" to the kernel of the device. So you boot into recovery (the safestrap) and can flash roms, files etc and back up your phone. What this means basically is that as long as the kernel files are intact you can recover your phone easy.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.droidrzr....to-gingerbread/

http://www.droidrzr....s-rom-on-61479/

http://www.droidforu...o-ics-leak.html

i dont know which ics leak is the latest, or which rom to go with


----------

